# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Dé tip om af te vallen!

## Merel90

Hallo,

Sommigen zullen misschien hopen dat ik hier een wondermiddel neerzet waardoor je binnen no-time 20 kg kwijt raakt, maar dat doe ik niet.

Er zullen vast genoeg wondermiddeltjes zijn, maar denk na en doe het niet. Snel afvallen wil iedereen, maar dat is niet realistisch..de kilootjes zaten er toch ook niet binnen 2 maanden aan, waarom MOET het er dan wel binnen 2 maanden af? 

Strenge eetpatronen of diëten werken niet, tijdelijk is het vol te houden, maar na een tijdje trek je het of geestelijk of lichamelijk niet meer en dan komen de kilo's er weer dubbel zo hard aan! Vaak is ook het gewicht wat je zo snel verliest vooral vocht en verbrand je geen vetten, maar andere energievoorraden. 

Mijn tip:
Probeer zo gezond mogelijk te eten. Als je echt goed nadenkt over wat voor tussendoortje je pakt weet je heel goed wat wel en wat niet gezond is. Vervang eens wat vaker een koekje door een stuk fruit, of als je niet zo van fruit houd, maak dan zelf een fruitsmoothie van vers fruit!
Pak de trap in plaats van de lift. Ga met een goede vriendin op een leuke sport, bijvoorbeeld zumba, of samen zwemmen!

Dan moet het geleidelijk aan lukken!!!

Succes!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Merel,

Goed omschreven hoor  :Wink: 
Een goede voeding en lichaamsbeweging (en natuurlijk ook geestelijke stimulans) zijn voor ieder mens belangrijk. 
Het kan echter wel heel frustrerend zijn en dus aanlokkelijk als je overgewicht hebt en je al gezond eet en veel beweegt om toch dieten en dergelijke uit te proberen, omdat je toch van die kilootjes af wilt.
Er kunnen voor zowel ondergewicht als overgewicht diverse oorzaken zijn (lichamelijk, geestelijk, omgeving) waardoor je niet kan afvallen of aankomen ondanks goed eten, veel lichaamsbeweging en evt andere hulpmiddelen.
Voor iedereen; probeer jezelf zoveel mogelijk te accepteren ondanks dat dat soms heel erg moeilijk is!

Liefs

----------


## Claudia1979

Ik weet zo net niet of fruit wel de juiste oplossing is. In fruit zitten ook weer suikers wat je uiteindelijk ook weer dik maakt.

----------


## dotito

Claudia1979;75099]Ik weet zo net niet of fruit wel de juiste oplossing is. In fruit zitten ook weer suikers wat je uiteindelijk ook weer dik maakt.


Fruit kan totaal geen kwaad dat zijn natuurlijk suikers. Je moet natuurlijk ook niet overdrijven met fruit te eten 2 à 3 stukken fruit per is de maximum. En liefs verschillende fruit eten. Je hebt trouwens fruit nodig om u vitamines en vezels binnen te krijgen. 


Een paar tips om af te vallen (kort samengevat). 


Beginnen met een volwaardig ontbijt >(volkoren brood, mager beleg, koffie/thee met weinig suiker).

'S middag> een paar sneden brood met beleg of bv kellogs met een appel en melk.


Dan niet te vergeten 2 gezonde tussendoortjes (kan een stuk fruit zijn, of een gezond koekje, granenreepje, yoghurt) of een portie noten een handje vol.


'S avonds > een normale portie aardappelen, bruine rijst, bonen, bruine pasta enz....met +- 300 gr groenten en een 120 vlees is meer als voldoende. En ook op u vetten letten 3 koffie lepels boter/olie per dag is meer als voldoende om de nodig vetten binnen te hebben. Beste is olijfolie als je dat lust. Is goed voor het haar/huid.



En zeker niet vergeten voldoende te drinken 1.5 liter per dag en liefs water of kruidenthee. En ook zien dat je genoeg calicium binnen krijgt, +- 300 zuivelproducten. 


En zeker niet vergeten te bewegen, daarmee hoef je nog niet te gaan sporten. Maar je kan al beginnen met iedere dag een kleine wandeling te maken. 


do  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

*En zeker niet vergeten voldoende te drinken 1.5 liter per dag en liefs water of kruidenthee. En ook zien dat je genoeg calicium binnen krijgt, +- 300 zuivelproducten.* 
Do, dat krijg ik op een jaar nog niet naar binnen hoor, +- 300 zuivelproducten... :-) nee nee ik begrijp wel wat je bedoelt hoor.... 
Eigenlijk zou iedereen in de mogelijkheid moeten zijn om 's middags warm te eten maar veel mensen kunnen dit niet door hun werk en eten 's avonds dan maar pas warm, hebben 's morgens geen tijd om te eten en om 10 uur krijgen ze dan een dipje en dan grijp je meestal naar iets dat een boost geeft, suiker dus... 
Ben blij dat ik niet moet dieeten, eerder kijken dat ik op mijn gewicht blijf maar dat doe ik dan niet door te snoepen, gewoon door gezond te eten...

----------


## Flogiston

Goed stuk tekst, Merel90. "Even snel afvallen" lukt niet, althans niet als je het op een gezonde en verantwoorde manier wilt doen.

Aan mezelf merk ik dat eenvoudige dingen, zoals de trap nemen in plaats van de roltrap, in het begin even wennen zijn - je moet jezelf er echt aan herinneren, en je moet jezelf soms zelfs dwingen om die trap te nemen. Maar na twee weken zelfcontrole wordt het een automatisme. Ik merk nu dat ik zonder na te denken naar de trap loop. Zelfcontrole en discipline zijn dus niet meer nodig, het is gewoon een ingesleten automatisme geworden.

Hetzelfde met boodschappen doen: niet meer eens per week met de auto, maar drie keer per week met de fiets of (soms) lopend. Veel meer lichaamsbeweging, en ook dat wordt vanzelf een automatisme waar je dus geen zelfdwang meer voor nodig hebt.

Ik hoop dat iedereen die meeleest hier iets aan heeft, en het voor zichzelf kan toepassen.

Nog een laatste tip: let bij je voedingspatroon ook eens op de drankjes. Veel mensen schakelen over van cola en dergelijke op vruchtensappen, omdat ze denken dat vruchtensappen "wel gezond moeten zijn". Maar dat valt tegen: in vruchtensappen zitten vaak heel veel suikers, en suikers zijn pure calorieën. Dat geldt óók als het enkel de natuurlijke vruchtensuikers zijn - het lichaam maakt echt geen verschil tussen een calorie uit een natuurlijke vruchtensuiker en een calorie uit andere suiker.

Kijk dus eens naar je drinkgedrag, en als je veel sappen drinkt, probeer dan over te schakelen op iets anders.

Tot zover mijn tips. Kijk zelf of ze op jou van toepassing zijn.

----------


## jolanda27

Flogiston,
Goeie tips, bedankt.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Do, dat krijg ik op een jaar nog niet naar binnen hoor, +- 300 zuivelproducten... :-) nee nee ik begrijp wel wat je bedoelt hoor.... 


Ik bedoelde daarmee......foutje van mij  :Big Grin:  een 300 gram zuivelproducten of 2 à 3 yoghurtjes per dag  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> *En zeker niet vergeten voldoende te drinken 1.5 liter per dag en liefs water of kruidenthee. En ook zien dat je genoeg calicium binnen krijgt, +- 300 zuivelproducten.* 
> Do, dat krijg ik op een jaar nog niet naar binnen hoor, +- 300 zuivelproducten... :-) nee nee ik begrijp wel wat je bedoelt hoor.... 
> Eigenlijk zou iedereen in de mogelijkheid moeten zijn om 's middags warm te eten maar veel mensen kunnen dit niet door hun werk en eten 's avonds dan maar pas warm, hebben 's morgens geen tijd om te eten en om 10 uur krijgen ze dan een dipje en dan grijp je meestal naar iets dat een boost geeft, suiker dus... 
> Ben blij dat ik niet moet dieeten, eerder kijken dat ik op mijn gewicht blijf maar dat doe ik dan niet door te snoepen, gewoon door gezond te eten...


@chris,
je kunt natuurlijk s,avonds wel een KH arme, warme maaltijd eten, als je dat om 18.00uur doet en ruim 2 uur later nog een KH arme snack, dat zet niet aan en kan je heerlijk eten.
ik heb het uitgeprobeerd en het helpt goed.

----------


## Claudia1979

Bak je gerechten dagelijks in kokosolie. Kokosolie bevat namelijk alleen goede vetten en slaat ook geen vet op. Tevens is het cholesterol verlangend en je krijgt er direct energie van. 
Het bestrijd ook virussen en bacteriën in je lichaam. Zo heb je een aantal vliegen in 1 klap!

Dit is al een goed begin om een andere gewoonte te vervangen namelijk kokosolie vervangen door olijfolie en boter.

Neem dagelijks 1-3 eetlepels. Kokosolie wordt vloeibaar in de koekenpan en kan je hetzelfde toepassen zoals je normaal doet.

----------

